# اسئلة عن الصوم والصلاة والصدقة والعشور؟



## يديديا محبوبة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

المجد للاب والابن والروح القدس 
بسم الاب:
اولا انا اول مشاركة ليا في المنتدى ويارب اكون سبب بركة للجميع
ثانيا  اسئلتي رح تكون عملية جدا وارجو الاجابة الواضحة  
فكرتي قائمة على الاتي:
يتم طرح سئوال معين في موضوع معين ويخصص الاجابة عليه بطرق فيها تشويق  ولا بد من الاستشهاد بالايات  من الكتاب المقدس يعني مينفعش اجابة من غير وجود اية من الانجيل
طبعا بحكم وجودي في مجتمع مسلم منذ نعومة اظافري واسئلة كثيرة  تطرح هنا وهناك  
فكرت ان اطرح مجموعة من الاسئلة  واتمنى ان يكون الرد بموضوعية حتى تكون الاستفادة للجميع للمسلم وللمسيحي
رح ابدا  اولا:
1- متى يبدا المسيحي بالصوم في اي سن يعني وكيف يبدا؟ 
2-هل الصوم امر ضروري وجزء اساسي من العقيدة المسحية؟ يعني  لازم كل شخص يصوم واذا  لم يستطيع الشخص الصيام كان يكون كبير السن او مريض يستطيع  ان يصوم ولو لساعة واحدة طبعا انا عارفة الشي دة بس الاخوة المسلمين  عاوزين استشهاد من الكتاب المقدس؟
3-الصلاة ايضا  هل الاجبية  تعتبر بديل للصلاة يعني هل ممكن اصلي الاجبية وخلاص؟
وهل هنالك مقابل في المسيحية للوضوء؟ ام تكتفون بغسل الارجل تحضيرا للصلاة؟
4- هل العشور مازالت مستمرة ولماذا لايطبقا احد؟
5-هل تعتبر الصدقة بديل عشور؟ ام لابد من الاثنين معن؟

وبس هذي مجموعة من الاسئلة الي طرحت من قبل اصدقاء مسلمين  وكانو عاوزين استشهاد من الكتاب المقدس ارجو الرد لاني بصراحة لا اعرف الكثير عن ديني  كل الي اعرفه  هو اني لا استطيع العيش بدون بركة المسيح  ولازلتو اتعلم 
نعمة السيد المسيح مع الجميع 
صلولي


----------



## !ابن الملك! (5 ديسمبر 2009)

> 1- متى يبدا المسيحي بالصوم في اي سن يعني وكيف يبدا؟


 
الصوم فى المسيحية ليست فريضة . لذا لا يوجد سن محدد . فمن يصبح له القدرة على الصيام فليصوم .  
 الغير .. يصومون لان الههم امرهم بذلك!!!!!!! ولكن نحن كمسيحيين نصوم من جل علاقة افضل مع الله




> 2-هل الصوم امر ضروري وجزء اساسي من العقيدة المسحية؟ يعني لازم كل شخص يصوم واذا لم يستطيع الشخص الصيام كان يكون كبير السن او مريض يستطيع ان يصوم ولو لساعة واحدة طبعا انا عارفة الشي دة بس الاخوة المسلمين عاوزين استشهاد من الكتاب المقدس؟


 
نحن نصوم اقتداءا بالمسيح ( 40 يوم و40 ليلة) وبالرسل ايضا.

المسيح قال ان الصوم ضرورى لاخراج الشياطين
*Matt 17:21​*​​​واما هذا الجنس فلا يخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم​
*​* 
كان الرسل يصومون قبل ان يفعلوا اى شئ مهم للكنيسة
*Acts 13:2 *​​​وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ وَيَصُومُونَ، قَالَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ:«أَفْرِزُوا لِي بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ لِلْعَمَلِ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُمَا إِلَيْهِ». ​
​​​​​​*​*​


> 3-الصلاة ايضا هل الاجبية تعتبر بديل للصلاة يعني هل ممكن اصلي الاجبية وخلاص؟


 
الصلاة فى المسيحية هى حوار مع الله وليست مجرد صلاة مكتوبة.
الاجبية لا تعتبر بديل عن الصلاة . فالصلاة من الاجبية يليها الحوار بينك وبين الله ( صلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس )



> وهل هنالك مقابل في المسيحية للوضوء؟ ام تكتفون بغسل الارجل تحضيرا للصلاة؟


 
الله فى المسيحية لا يهتم بالنظافة الخارجية وانما يهتم بقلب الانسان.
ليس من المفروص ان استحمى قبل ان اكلم الهى .... فى المسيحية العلاقة بين الله والانسان كاب مع ابنه وليس كسيد مع عبده.



> 4- هل العشور مازالت مستمرة ولماذا لايطبقا احد؟


 
من قال ان العشور غير مستمرة ....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
موجودة فى كل كنائسنا 

فى العهد الجديد
*Mark 12:-43-42​*​​​فَجَاءَتْ أَرْمَلَةٌ فَقِيرَةٌ وَأَلْقَتْ فَلْسَيْنِ، قِيمَتُهُمَا رُبْعٌ. فَدَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:«الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ هذِهِ الأَرْمَلَةَ الْفَقِيرَةَ قَدْ أَلْقَتْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ أَلْقَوْا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ، ​
*​* 
*Matt 5:42​*​​​مَنْ سَأَلَكَ فَأَعْطِهِ، وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَقْتَرِضَ مِنْكَ فَلاَ تَرُدَّهُ. ( وهى فكرة العشور )​
*​* 
حتى انها منذ العهد القديم
*Mal 3:10​*​​​هَاتُوا جَمِيعَ الْعُشُورِ إِلَى الْخَزْنَةِ لِيَكُونَ فِي بَيْتِي طَعَامٌ، وَجَرِّبُونِي بِهذَا، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ، إِنْ كُنْتُ لاَ أَفْتَحُ لَكُمْ كُوَى السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَأَفِيضُ عَلَيْكُمْ بَرَكَةً حَتَّى لاَ تُوسَعَ. ​
*​* 


> 5-هل تعتبر الصدقة بديل عشور؟ ام لابد من الاثنين معن؟


 
ما الفرق بين العشور والصدقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

